# Lua53 package - No Shared Library Support?



## dinsdale (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi there, I just created a little vm and installed the latest lua53 from pkgng. I am unable to use a c Shared Object with my lua app and I get the following error:


```
dynamic libraries not enabled; check your Lua installation
```

My understanding of this (I believe I corrected it once before) is that lua was built using the generic make(1) target instead of freebsd or posix. This causes it to not allow shared objects as answered by one of the creators on a thread (I linked to the answer, not the question):

http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/2011-01/msg01162.html

The make targets are discussed in the main Lua Readme:

http://www.lua.org/manual/5.3/readme.html

Does someone know if the package was compiled like this on purpose? 

Thanks!
Dinsdale


----------



## marino (Apr 1, 2016)

Normally, I'd say ask the maintainer via bugzilla, but the lua ports are unmaintained.
Thus, my recommendation is to provide patches for lang/lua5X that switches targets (I prefer "posix" over "freebsd" since ports is shared with DragonFly) via freebsd's bugzilla.  Since there is no maintainer, the patches should get approved without issue and you can fix it once and for all.


----------



## dinsdale (Jul 21, 2016)

marino@ said:


> Normally, I'd say ask the maintainer via bugzilla, but the lua ports are unmaintained.
> Thus, my recommendation is to provide patches for lang/lua5X that switches targets (I prefer "posix" over "freebsd" since ports is shared with DragonFly) via freebsd's bugzilla.  Since there is no maintainer, the patches should get approved without issue and you can fix it once and for all.



Thanks, just getting back to this now. I understand a little more about make. The freebsd target is part of the lua Makefile, however the -fPIC CFLAG is not part of that target. I will look at creating a patch for the port sometime in the future.


----------



## dinsdale (Jul 21, 2016)

Okay, I've been able to get a hacked up port Makefile to work without my patch and without the proper target. Can anyone tell me how to pass a make target in to the source Makefile?


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 21, 2016)

ALL_TARGET=	target1 target2 in the port Makefile. It's set to all by default.


----------



## dinsdale (Sep 12, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> ALL_TARGET=    target1 target2 in the port Makefile. It's set to all by default.



Thanks so much. A year later and your answer suddenly cleared up a nagging question. 

I'm looking at picking up the Lua53 port, but it seems to be quite the patchwork. I'm on the lua-l mailing list and want to work with upstream to clean up the makefile. The official port doesn't even use the upstream freebsd target and it actually doesn't work. There seems to be a bunch of wierdness so I'll start a new thread.


----------

